# Prime 95 question



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok when i did my overclock i ran it for 6-7hours straight on blend with no errors. well i ran it again today before i left for work and what looks like about an hour or so into it it failed on core 2. Should i lower my clock or try a different program?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

lower your clock.

which test did you run today?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Both were blends. I think i know whats wrong. I believe i have a corrupted windows file. Can't update windows 7 and i get a hdd error when i reboot telling me to revert back to a previous update.

What do you think?

Btw how do you like the E8400? Thinking about buying one and Oc it. I know the speed im at right now is faster than a stock E8400 but will i see a noticeable gain?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I doubt you will see much of a gain if any if you buy the e8400 but they are very overclockable. People with water cooling can get the to 4.5 I have had mine at 4.2 on air but that was really pushing it.

As to your problem, try a repair install to fix the corrupted file and incase of hard drive issues run chkdsk and the hard drive manufacturers diagnostic app to check for problems.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

How do i run chkdsk. Ill try that first sense it will be the easiest step.

edit. never mind i got. failed in a few seconds lol. gona see if windows can auto patch first.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

There is an error. keeps giving same recommendation to fix. Guess its time to go look for the install disk......grr


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if chkdsk fails then it means your hard drive has bad sectors and may need replaced. Download the manufacturers diagnostic app and run it.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Well that would stink. Its only a month or 2 old. Downloading now. guess we will see.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

good luck


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Have seatool now. which scan option should i be using


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

MonsterMiata said:


> Have seatool now. which scan option should i be using


not sure I have never used it just whatever will scan the whole drive for bad sectors and clusters.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Hmmm. instructions are vague. Guess will try them all :grin:


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Can you point in the direction to a place where i can find voltage specs for my psu? corsair 650tx. I remember looking at the 12v and thought it was high but i dont know what its suppose to be and can not find the normal specs


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Drive checks out. Ill be ordering a new motherboard here shortly. Ill just wait for it to come and format then reinstall windows. thanks for the help.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

go into the bios and post your voltages here.

The industry standard is set at 10% + or - however I think that is too high and it should be 5% post them here

the amps and voltages for yours is [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Well they seem normal

vcore=1.312
3.3=3.392
5=5.222
12=12.196

Must have been the rosewill that seemed abnormal. Like 12.8 on the 12v abnormal hahaha


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

MonsterMiata said:


> Well they seem normal
> 
> vcore=1.312
> 3.3=3.392
> ...


they are ok. check the ram with memtest86, is the ram set at the manufacturers stated voltage and have you manually input the timings?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> they are ok. check the ram with memtest86, is the ram set at the manufacturers stated voltage and have you manually input the timings?


Already checked ram several times with memtest. always comes back with zero errors.

I know this seems unlikely but this seems to have happened right after i installed itunes.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

MonsterMiata said:


> Already checked ram several times with memtest. always comes back with zero errors.
> 
> I know this seems unlikely but this seems to have happened right after i installed itunes.


maybe itunes has corrupted a windows file or registry entry. uninstall itunes, use ccleaner to get rid of the leftovers and fix the registry then reinstall itunes.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

i think ill just hold off and wait for the new mobo to arrive.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128358

What do ya think? should be alot better than my current one.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yes it will be.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Whelp thanks for all the help. im sure ill be back though.Modding an overclocking is very fun if done right. Thanks for all the advice that got me to this point. Im glad the rosewill is gone. 

That would have chapped my buns if it would have fried my stuff.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

MonsterMiata said:


> Whelp thanks for all the help. im sure ill be back though.Modding an overclocking is very fun if done right. Thanks for all the advice that got me to this point. Im glad the rosewill is gone.
> 
> That would have chapped my buns if it would have fried my stuff.


good move getting rid of the rosewill, they are really bad although I haven't seen anyone on here yet with a huntkey power supply. Huntkey's have a tendancy to explode if pushed near their limits. I have seen it happen twice although it is far more widespread apparently.

And when a psu explodes inside the computer its bad news for everything else.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

I think id be a little more concerned about other damage it could cause lol. If it explodes, destroying you pc should be the least of your worries.


----------

